# My Tank pics



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

My tank


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

a close up


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats a wonderful setup, very nice aquascaping on your part. What size is it?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where can I get one of those tribal masks?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow! thats really cool!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats awesome landscaping man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats asweet setup


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

the mask was given to my dad by some dude on a island in Figi. 
Here are some more of my tanks. This one is my new one.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

This guy is a nut case, he will attack the window when you walk past, grab the largest rock he can and hit it against the glass (The tank has heaps of chips on it) 
Its hard to clean the tank now as when you try to vacume it he will follow the tube all the way up and jump out and attack your hand! 
i do have a video of him attacking me but its to big to download here, if you want it i cant send it through a DCC on mirc, just tell me where to meet you








(What sevrer and channel)


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

attacking the window cleaner


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how big is the midas?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice red devil







. it is a red devil right? looks to pointed and isnt thick like a midas.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

Its mixed, but everyone who see's it says its more Midas than devil here's another pic of him.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

he looks alot bigger than what he is, its humps is just starting now


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

the pet shop owner got pissed of with it, after it killed some of the fish in its tank and then ate about 20 snails, so the own picked it up in a net a flung it across the room, it hit the bricks, and there he left him to die on the floor......
His g/f walked in and picked it up as she went to put it in the bin, it moved! she put it in a tank and it just sat there, i heard about what he did so i brought it!

Proud to say he is doing strong now! as you can see from the vid!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, some people.... makes you wish you could just throw the owner into a pile of bricks and leave him to die, fuckin retard


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

the only injury i could see on him is on his side, you can see it in the pic with the air bubbles going in the middle of him, its a big white patch.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what an idiot







no one in their right mind would do that.


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

gemale acara


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

and her other half


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

This is my other one, its mixed as well, but then again what isnt these days


----------



## Vip (Apr 20, 2004)

couple of others


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice pics








that guy who flung the red into the wall deservs a swift kick to the groin


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

all those guys look nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet collection


----------

